
Request HN: Optimize vote-arrows and YC logo - maxwell
tl;dr:<p>1) Please replace &quot;grayarrow2x.gif&quot; with Unicode arrows &amp;#9650; and &amp;#9660;<p>2) Please replace &quot;y18.gif&quot; with a higher-res YC logo image, or text &quot;Y&quot; with FF Meta Pro Normal web font<p>---<p>I&#x27;ve been a regular reader, and very occasional poster, on HN for nigh on ten years now.<p>I always loved PG&#x27;s iconoclastic&#x2F;idiosyncratic &quot;brutalist&quot; aesthetic, but the UI GIFs have felt obsolete since I got a smartphone. I remember the up&#x2F;down voting arrows started looking blurry on my iPhone 3G, and then sometime later they got better on mobile with the introduction of the higher-res &quot;grayarrow2x.gif&quot;.<p>Now on a retina display, by now I just take the blurry arrows (and YC icon) for granted. I was building an HTML table with column sorting today, and made use of Unicode characters ▲▼ &quot;BLACK UP-POINTING TRIANGLE&quot; (&amp;#9650;) and &quot;BLACK DOWN-POINTING TRIANGLE&quot; (&amp;#9660;). How about swapping out grayarrow2x.gif for these text arrows? I just tried the substitution via Chrome dev tools, and it was a trivial change and looks crisper to me. I&#x27;m not aware of any compatibility&#x2F;support issues with these Unicode chars, but maybe some technical reason not to make this change...<p>The blurry 18×18 &quot;y18.gif&quot; could be replaced either with http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycombinator.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;ycombinator-logo-fb889e2e.png, or with a box containing a text &quot;Y&quot; – looks like the YC logo&#x27;s FF Meta Pro Normal is available on Typekit: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;typekit.com&#x2F;fonts&#x2F;ff-meta&#x2F;details&#x2F;meta-pro-normal<p>These might seem like niggling issues, but unlike other seemingly low-hanging UI improvements (e.g. increasing font size, which looks kinda tough with how the CSS is structured), I think both of these changes could be made in just a few minutes, and I&#x27;d appreciate it on every upvote!
======
PaulHoule
It astonishes me how much bikeshedding there is about the superficial UI of HN
and how little talk there is about the low relevance of content on HN.

